# cv boot replacement



## pajim17057 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello, this is my first post. I need to replace my cv boots. One is split and the others arn't to far behind. Its a 96 sentra automatic. The sevice manual is confuseing. It says that the right shaft just prys out and the right one must be knocked with a screw driver. Is this right, also what is the deal with the alignment tool? Thanks great site!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the alignment tool is for the splines in the diff when you go back in. you might disturb it when you pass the drift, or screwdriver to push the other side out when disassembling.


----------



## Nizmogurl (Oct 11, 2003)

I know how you feel. Mine needs replacing too. Mine split and sprayed grease everywhere under the car...lol. I priced the boot at Advanced Auto and they said $8. I have to check back though. Good luck.
Peace






pajim17057 said:


> Hello, this is my first post. I need to replace my cv boots. One is split and the others arn't to far behind. Its a 96 sentra automatic. The sevice manual is confuseing. It says that the right shaft just prys out and the right one must be knocked with a screw driver. Is this right, also what is the deal with the alignment tool? Thanks great site!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Nizmogurl said:


> I know how you feel. Mine needs replacing too. Mine split and sprayed grease everywhere under the car...lol. I priced the boot at Advanced Auto and they said $8. I have to check back though. Good luck.
> Peace


also make sure it's the correct boot. some places will sell you the "split" type for really less and it's not recommended.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Replacing the boot is a real PITA. I have the same problem, and since I've got around 110k miles on them, I just decided I'm gonna replace the axles. More expensive, yes, but now I'll have axles with a warranty on them (and it's not as messy).


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

I too have the same exact problem, except every one of my boots have been disentigrated, and they've been that way for awhile now. I get that nice clunking noise now telling me what a dumbass I am for driving like this for so long. 

So, since my cv joints are trashed and my axles have >170k on them, I bought new ones, and am replacing them tommorow. I'll let you know how it goes, and any interesting problems we run into along the way.


----------



## Nizmogurl (Oct 11, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> also make sure it's the correct boot. some places will sell you the "split" type for really less and it's not recommended.


Kool, thanks. The split is what they were trying to sell me. I think Im going to try and replace it this week but how time consuming will it be? My baby is my daily driver so it cant take to long if its during the week.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Nizmogurl said:


> Kool, thanks. The split is what they were trying to sell me. I think Im going to try and replace it this week but how time consuming will it be? My baby is my daily driver so it cant take to long if its during the week.


should be done in less than an hour. but that also depends on how technically inclined you are.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Nizmogurl said:


> I know how you feel. Mine needs replacing too. Mine split and sprayed grease everywhere under the car...lol. I priced the boot at Advanced Auto and they said $8. I have to check back though. Good luck.
> Peace


Looks like my left-side (driver's side) outer CV boot finally decided to quit. No clicking yet but I'm taking it to the mechanic tomorrow. With 115,000 miles on this car and questionable maintenance history (bought used at 76,000 miles in 2001) I think I will just have both sides done. Check out the picture for confirmation of what happened...pretty messy!!!!


----------



## ubeakin4me (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey guys ya it's a pain to just change the boots, if you catch them before they start to click and decide to go ahead and swap out the boots then you'll be ok. If they've already started to click then their crap, the life of a cv axle goes to hours once they've lost the grease in them or if the boot splits. I know that some of us are broke college students (like my self). But it is actually better to shell out the cash for a new axle because most, if not all auto part houses give a lifetime warranty on the axles. Also, do your research and shop around at different places in the area and try to find the cheapest prices. why im saying this is that kragen , checkers or shucks (where ever your from) will match and beat that price by 5 percent, it does help out. And if you find that all of the prices are the same just tell the guy that it's like 10 bucks cheaper at the competitors, most of the time the dude at the counter won't call to verify because one it's to much of a pain to call and verify over a small amount like that especially if their busy! Changing the whole axle out is ALOT easier than changing the boot, please do not use a split boot as it is for a temporary fix and I do not suggest using them at all. Good luck it's just my two cents, and also i wanted to tell you guys that this is a great site i just got a 200sx and i thought that i was the only one out there who actually wanted to throw some money in it!


----------

